# H&R Ultra Slug Hunter Deluxe (20 gauge)



## TNhunterKMC (Dec 18, 2005)

I just picked up my Ultra Slug Hunter Deluxe 20 gauge earlier in the week.   I believe I'm going to enjoy getting to know this gun. The look of the laminated stock is really nice (first laminated stock I've owned). This gun is surely a heavy little bugger. The first thing I did when I got it home was to remove the steel rod weight in the butt stock. It seemed to me to be quite butt stock heavy with the rod in the stock. I like the feel of this gun more now. I'm not sure what the pound pull is on the trigger but it is definitely in line with my Remington rifle triggers factory settings - if anything it might be a hair on the light side. I'm going to make it to the range on Fri with it and hopefully bag a deer with it on Sat. At this point the only thing I'm not thrilled with is the use of non-detachable sling swivels on the gun. I'm not going to use the supplied 1" nylon sling (I make my own 1.5" wide ones and use the non-metal detachable Brute swivels). Since the included swivels are permanently attached to the stud - I removed them - cut the sling loop away with a hack saw and drilled out the hole.  Look at next post for first range report.

I had narrowed my optics choices down to the Bushnell 3200 Elite 2-7x32 and the Leupold VX1 2-7x33 shotgun with heavy duplex reticle.  I was able to compare the side/side.  I chose the Leupold VX1.  The slightly thicker reticle will be nice in lower light situations. Additionally when comparing the Elite 3200 to the VX1 side/side, IMHO there is really no comparison - the VX1 wins out on overall looks, design, clarity, and brightness. The only thing the 3200 had over the VX1 was the Rainguard coating and a very, very slight price difference.

I'm not sure what the % light transmission is on the 2 as far as the numbers go, or the quality of the glass in each, or the quality of the coatings used. But if the 3200 has higher/better numbers, I'm wondering if they are based on the same normalized scale. I know there are some die-hard Bushnell 3200 Elite folks out there and some die hard Leupold folks, but the Leupold VX1 won out on this one.


----------

